# BUG report? : Receiver and remote control adress



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

Not sure what is going on here.

Last week, I changed the remote address on my 6000 to 1 and my 921 to 2 so I could get the 6000 back to the factory config for selling it.

Now that I got a 721 remote, last night, I went to add the missing DVR features to my MX700 but I needed to switch the 921 to address 3 first since the learned codes from my 6000's SD/HD button were saved under that address.


Here is the bug (maybe):
New 921 & remote was re-programmed once, a week ago to address 2.
If I try to re-program the remote and 921 to any other address but 2, I can not control the 921 and have to switch the remote back to address 2 for the 921 to work.
No matter what address I tried, the front panel sysinfo buton always displayed address 2.
Same deal with trying the 721 remote.

Is there some bug that you can only re-program the 921's remote address ONCE?

Also, a couple of times, I had to yank the smart card cause the unit locked up when trying to re-program the remote address. I fiddled with this for nearly an hour and gave up.

Obviously, I know how to program the remote because it started controlling my RF/IR version model 5000 when I re-progarmmed the remote to 3.

Help, I need that address set to 3 to use my learned SD/HD code on my MX700.

Joe


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Joe,

There's a slight difference in programming the 921 remote address that I discovered a while ago from the other receivers in my experience.

After you press the # key (after entering the address) wait until the red lights at the top of the remote stop blinking before pressing the REC key. That's worked for me everytime I've done it now. If I pressed the REC key before the blinking stopped, the 921 wouldn't take the new address.


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

The second CSR that I called did find the trick and it must be related to yours.

The first one had me replacing batteries,yanking the smart card, unplugging the antenna and pointing the remote at the RF connector ( I am dead serious about that one), and a whole lot more voodoo but NO luck.

I 'accidentally' hung up on that guy.


The second CSR had me hit the record key again and this was after at least 30 seconds and voila, I am back in business. 
Address is now changed from 2 to 3 and my MX700 (learned from my 6000) is controlling the 921.


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 
Can someone explain why you would change a remote address? A have a 6000 and a 921. Would this help the constant issue of when I turn off the 921 it turns on the 6000. It seems there is only a discrete on but not off? BTW, I am programming a mx-700 remote. 

Thanks in advance, 
Anthony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Discrete OFF is coming. And, yes Florindi - having the receivers set to different remote addresses will solve your problem. Keep in mind that if you have already programmed your remote, you will have to reprogram it again if you change the remote address - the codes are different for each address.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

How can I get the discrete On and Off codes for my 921? I have an MX500 remote and I went and picked up a OFA 8810 so I can teach the 8810 to teach the MX500. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What's an OFA 8810? I developed the discrete codes in pronto IR hex format, because that's what the remote that I have. I don't know if there's a utility to convert the format for an MX500 or not.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> How can I get the discrete On and Off codes for my 921? I have an MX500 remote and I went and picked up a OFA 8810 so I can teach the 8810 to teach the MX500. Thanks.


Dish PVRs use a code of 0775 (SAT type devices)

Discrete On is an EFC 242
Discrete Off is an EFC 174

You use the "Keymover" function to program some key with these codes, the instructions for MY remote (an older OFA 8800) are as follows:

A. TAP the DEVICE (TV, VCR, CABLE, etc.) 
button and release.
B. PRESS and HOLD the SETUP key until the screen 
reads TIMED SEQ
C. PRESS the MENU DOWN (-) key twice, the screen 
will read CONFIGURE
D. PRESS the SELECT key, the screen will read 
THEATER SEL
E. PRESS the MENU DOWN (-) key FIVE times - 
the screen will read KEY MOVER
F. PRESS the SELECT key, the screen will read
FROM
G. PRESS the SETUP key, then the 3-digit extended function code
The screen will read TO
H. PRESS the key you want to put the function on
The screen will go back to the DEVICE and the TIME.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

OFA = One for all....
Let's assume you want to do it without JP1 (computer connecter to OFA)....

You're going to have to be using a unit/remote code that the 8810 supports. Find the EFC (extended function code) for Discrete On/Off (http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/adv-codes.shtml)

Press the 8810 device buttton. Then, you can send the EFC by pressing the 'set' button then the 3 digit code on the keypad.

You can also 'key move' the EFC to another key.

Note that there have been some issues with the 721/921 using multiple device subcodes (different from unit code) on some functions. There are a number of 921 functions that cannot be created without the computer connection.

Hmmm, remote central doesn't have the discrete on/off listed...
If you have excel you can download the jp1 spreadsheet and read off the extended codes:

groups.yahoo.com/jp1

it's down right now, so I can't get the exact links something like:
files/tools/keymapmapster (the spreadsheet)
devices/satellite/721.txt (codes for 721)


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

So is the 8810 considered a complete 921 teacher for the MX500?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

bytre said:


> So is the 8810 considered a complete 921 teacher for the MX500?


I wouldn't necessarily say that unless you add the computer interface.

For example, the native 8810 can only generate codes for unit/remote #0. Plus, there has been a report of not being able to get all the 721/921 functions out of another jp1 remote (the URC-6131):

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23173&highlight=6131
(many of the URC remote use the same code base)

With the computer connection (jp1) you can generally get the remote to do just about anything (including any unit code).


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

pculley said:


> Dish PVRs use a code of 0775 (SAT type devices)
> 
> Discrete On is an EFC 242
> Discrete Off is an EFC 174


Perfect! I used these codes to program the 8810 and then learned them to my MX500. Discreen On & Off! Thanks!

Now if I can just track down the codes for the 3 PIP keys...


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Can someone make available a Pronto CCF or MX-800 device from the new buttons?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Anyone? I thought Mark had posted files earlier. Hopefully he'll update them.

Tim


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

rudolpht said:


> Anyone? I thought Mark had posted files earlier. Hopefully he'll update them.
> 
> Tim


Tim,
Not sure what you are looking for.

The IR database in MXEditor for my MX-700 has the 721.
I used that and my MX-700 is controlling everything on the 921.

I would assume the MX-800 would as well.

The only thing I did was re-arrange/re-name some of the labels to suit my tastes and renamed the VIDEO button to SD/HD.

Joe


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Joe-

I have been tweaking the original MXF file from Tim for the MX-800 here and now have added the PIP buttons using a borrowed 522 remote, I also removed some LCD buttons that didn't seem to do anything here. If you would like to try my mxd921 file, send me an e-mail and I will send you the mxd as an attachment. I still have not had the time to add the discrete on/off codes yet. Maybe I'll get to it this week. All my 921 is set for address #1.
[email protected]


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Joe,

Don's MXD is great and my rev originated with the 721. He has added PIP and made a number of logical replacements. Only waiting for revision with the discrete power on & off. I haven't seen a CCF with that yet either. I could hunt up an old 6000 version with discretes, but assuming, maybe incorrectly that the new software revision updates will not be the same.

Tim

Tim


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Joe-
> 
> I have been tweaking the original MXF file from Tim for the MX-800 here and now have added the PIP buttons using a borrowed 522 remote, I also removed some LCD buttons that didn't seem to do anything here. If you would like to try my mxd921 file, send me an e-mail and I will send you the mxd as an attachment. I still have not had the time to add the discrete on/off codes yet. Maybe I'll get to it this week. All my 921 is set for address #1.
> [email protected]


I appeciate the offer Don but I am all set.

As you know, the 721 remote is an exact (in function) eplacement for the 921's remote.

The IR database for the 721 remote in MXeditor took care of 99% of everything for my 921 but does NOT include the PIP,Swap and Position buttons.

I forgot about that when I made my post above becuase I have never found pip to be very useful.

I had bought a 721 remote a week ago so I merely used that one to program the missing pip buttons.

If you need any codes from this 721 remote, let me know.
I am using address #1,obviously. 
Got lucky cause I found a MXD file on remote central for my 5000 and it was set for address #2. That unit is only used to record SD stuff to my TIVO.

Thanks,
Joe


----------

